# Kirill Petrenko



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

So, I have found this recording of K. Petrenko on YouTube. As a conductor who tends to avoid record companies and media attention, it was a nice surprise to see this example of his work. Now, this is only the final product rather than his actual job at rehearsing an orchestra, but what do you think of this?


----------



## Albert7

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/who-kirill-petrenko-five-things-know-about-berlin-philharmonics-next-chief-conductor/?utm_source=local&utm_medium=treatment&utm_campaign=carousel&utm_content=item3


----------



## omega

(I only listened to the first movement so far)
A very energic & colorful reading of _Sheherazade_!
As a Russian conductor, he loves conducting Russian music, as he explains in an interview (from the BPO website, if I can remember well). Yet, he forces himself to explore other styles. I have read a quite enthousiast critic of his concert in Munich where he conducted Mahler's Sixth (with the Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Sept. 2014), but I could not find any recording.

I look forward to listening some more!


----------

